# How many people have the "cold start" issue



## M3_Chic (Oct 1, 2002)

And this is not weather related. Mine is in FL, garage kept.
This is when after you haven't driven for 1/2 days the car doesn't want to start. Irratic idle & stalling first time turning the key.

Just trying to get a feel if the really is a "nationwide" issue as BMW is telling me:dunno: 

or does my car just plan out :thumbdwn:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

they (almost) all have it. It's not a problem.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

my non M is the same. It usually doesn't get driven on weekdays. Every Saturday morning which I switch it on, the idle is lumpy (as opposed to rough) for a brief period. Everything is fine until the following Saturday morning.


----------



## M3_Chic (Oct 1, 2002)

glad to hear that. BMWNA keep saying nothing is mechanically wrong with my car & keep driving it, I'm glad to know that maybe it really isn't hurting the car to keep driving !


----------



## kster (Sep 5, 2002)

I have 2500 miles on my car and no cold start problem yet.  BTW, mine was a 07/02 build.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*I have an S54 M Roady . . .*

that sits for a couple of weeks at a time (garage kept and covered), but fires up every time. I let it sit and run a little before moving it.


----------



## BMW330CIM3 (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey guys don't worry about it , its normal. Even my moms 330i does that 2.


----------



## mpowered (Oct 31, 2002)

Hey guys I live in AZ and my 2002 M3 starts fine every day as long as I am in Scottsdale. The only problem I have is when it is really cold 35 deg. like up in the mountains the car just doesn't want to run and sometimes it will every make a slight belt squeel. :thumbup:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I guess you have not spent time around high compression engines before?

This is a common trait. High compression engines, especially with a fairly hot cam do not idle well when cold. Heck, some will not idle AT ALL until they warm up.

Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Oh, and funny thing, a lot of people are finding LESS trouble once hte weather gets colder.

SO it might be a mid temp ECU thing, probably related to emissions. The ECU might be trying to run too lean when cold, but not too cold, while really cold temps cause it to run richer and better when cold.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

I can't wait to get my M3, so I too can wait for it to warm up. Being a finely tuned machine, I would expect the car to be a little fussy in the morning. If the car needs a minute to get ready, I completely understand. Just as I would never just jump out of bed on a cold morning and be expected to run smoothly. I need to lounge a while and have my coffee. 
BTW,
Does the M3 have little lights to tell you when it is ready for a good drive? 
-Lori


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Lori said:


> *I can't wait to get my M3, so I too can wait for it to warm up. Being a finely tuned machine, I would expect the car to be a little fussy in the morning. If the car needs a minute to get ready, I completely understand. Just as I would never just jump out of bed on a cold morning and be expected to run smoothly. I need to lounge a while and have my coffee.
> BTW,
> Does the M3 have little lights to tell you when it is ready for a good drive?
> -Lori *


I agree, I take a few minutes at least to be moving well. 

Yes, the M3 has warm up lights. When very cold the yellow lights light up down to 4500 RPM, as it warms up, the go out, 500 at a time, until the last yellow from 7500 - 8000 always stays lit.


----------



## kster (Sep 5, 2002)

Those warm up lights are totally useless, they turn off way too soon. IMO, it's best to let the engine oil warm up to at least 160'F before going above 5000RPM.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Warm up lights sound neeto. I didn't notice them on the M3 that I drove. Perhaps because it was warm by the time I got in the drivers seat.


----------

